# lap duodenal switch CPT code



## Thouvenel (Nov 26, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a laparoscopic duodenal switch CPT code for bariatric surgery or is the unlisted code to be used?

Thank you.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Nov 26, 2013)

there is not. Bur medicare wants you to use the open code which I don't like much


----------



## lindacoder (Nov 27, 2013)

It seems that Medicare has different opinions on what to code. For awhile they were accepting the open code but lately some have been denying and wanting the unlisted code. If you put in the narrative that records are available, they will request them rather than denying completely and then you have to do a reconsideration. Seems like no matter what you do they want it the other way.  Good luck.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Nov 27, 2013)

*!!*

oh my gosh...........just when you think you know what they want they change it!!! I have a terrible getting them to take a sleeve, rather open or lap.ughhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------

